# 2006 and 2007 585 differences and ultra



## Aspen (Dec 7, 2004)

Besides graphics, is there any difference between the 2006 and 2007 585 frames regarding construction, type of carbon, stiffness, etc?

For a 135 lb. rider/racer, would I notice any difference in stiffness between the origin/standard version and the ultra/stiffer version?


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

Aspen said:


> Besides graphics, is there any difference between the 2006 and 2007 585 frames regarding construction, type of carbon, stiffness, etc?


Nope.



Aspen said:


> For a 135 lb. rider/racer, would I notice any difference in stiffness between the origin/standard version and the ultra/stiffer version?


Maybe. I'm a 150 lb. rider and I can tell a difference betweeen the two. I decided on the 595 Ultra because I like how it feels sprinting and climbing out of the saddle. Do you have any dealers nearby where you could test ride these bikes? We have a dealer locator on our website. Here's a link: LOOK dealer locator

Regards,
*[email protected]*


----------



## hairscrambled (Nov 18, 2004)

chas said:


> Nope.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do the Ultras ride as smoothly as the Origins?


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

hairscrambled said:


> Do the Ultras ride as smoothly as the Origins?


You can feel a little more edge with the Ultras, but they are definitely not an uncomfortable ride. I ride mine on all sorts of pavement conditions and have never felt beat up after a ride.

*[email protected]*


----------



## Aspen (Dec 7, 2004)

*Geometry question*

Chas, please help me with a geometry question on the size small 585. Look's website give what appears to be two measurements for setback. One is "E" (virtual/effective) of 136 and the other is E' (real I think) of 120. The setback does make a difference to me.

Is the 136 number the one to go by? I am comparing this to a setback number for other frames that I ride but they do not give effective and real numbers. For example, a size 46 Pinarello F4:13 has a setback of 123 and it looks to be an effective number. It can be seen on this link: http://www.competitivecyclist.com/za/CCY?PAGE=PRODUCT&PRODUCT.ID=1633

Thank you.


----------

